# First run on the 50



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All, Here is the first run on the 50 gallon... I'm thinking I'll add some needle leaf java fern in the back and start breaking up the front with some chain sword while the Bolbitis starts growing out. Sorry about the crap pic, I can't be bothered with much more till I get it where I want it. 

Tank: 90x45x45
Lighting: 150w HQI
Filter: Eheim 2217 
Substrate: Amazonia II 
Co2: Cal Aqua 13mm Inline, 2 bps 
Dosing: EI, on the lite side 
Water Change: Ro/Di 1/3 once a week


----------

